# tropot de cal



## falingo

My little Romanian-English dictionary wasn't of much help in translating "tropot de cal", and I couldn't find no online R-E dictionary. 

Am I right in inferring that it means "hoof" or "horseshoe"?


Thanks


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to the forum. 

"Tropot de cal" is not a hoof or a horseshoe  it's the sound those make (like a clatter, but I don't know the exact word for it).

Questions about external dictionaries are outside the forum's scope, I'm afraid. You can check our resources thread though: Romanian Resources


----------



## anto33

Hi,

I would say tramping or clatter (of hoofs).


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

I found something that may help you *tropot de cal = hoofbeat* or *patter = tropot* so* the patter of horses' feet = tropot de cai (plural)*

Hope it helps!


----------



## falingo

That was fast! Thanks for the prompt answers. 
I get it, so "tropot" means - horse clatter, patter, clonking, etc. 
Like Alan Riach wrote 
"But there and then the horse jerks up, clatters to her feet-- whinnies in the frosty air and gallops down the street!"


----------

